# My 1/48 Hurricane Mk IID by Airfix...



## Panzer Madness (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a fictional aircraft of the 211th Group No.7 SAAF Sq during the retreat of German forces at El Alamein. I used an early Airfix Mk I kit for beginners because my son had already started it and had no intention on finishing. It took lots of effort to convert it to a Mk IID. I eventually grew tired of it since everytime I'd attempt to add more detail I'd break detail I had already completed. My back, eyesight and brain were sore from overindulging into this craft. After a 15 year hiatus, I may very well wait for another decade or so before I attempt this again. I pretty much used only the kit's parts since I'm too cheap to buy more stuff. Brass tubing was used for the 40MM cannons and homemade decals on Photoshop 7. :wave:


----------

